# TT Blog - Post 2 - The Honeymoon



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

PsyberVW said:


> *Short Honeymoon*
> 
> I wouldn't say the Honeymoon period was "short" - perhaps it was more, "delayed."
> 
> ...


----------

